# Solar Panels



## VanMark (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi
I have a chance to get 3 solar panels for free. They are about 2 by 3 feet.I dont know anything about Solar so my question is,should I take them? I,ve only got 2 car batteries around the house. Would it be more trouble than its worth?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2016)

VanMark said:


> Hi
> I have a chance to get 3 solar panels for free. They are about 2 by 3 feet.I dont know anything about Solar so my question is,should I take them? I,ve only got 2 car batteries around the house. Would it be more trouble than its worth?



There was a good thread on this stuff a while ago. I will see if I can find that.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2016)

Get in touch with this guy.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=20194


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 26, 2016)

Not enough info about the panels and siting to go on here, but the car batteries won't do; you need deep-cycle batteries for this as well as a charge controller and an inverter if you want AC instead of DC.

Phil


----------



## VanMark (Oct 26, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Get in touch with this guy.
> http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=20194



Thanks I sent him a pm.


----------



## VanMark (Nov 14, 2016)

They were 2014 Coleman panels with an 8 volt charger


----------



## MrTed (Aug 15, 2017)

Go for them or not? What's your success been like if any?


----------

